
Microsoft halts AMD Meltdown and Spectre patches after reports of unbootable PCs - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/9/16867068/microsoft-meltdown-spectre-security-updates-amd-pcs-issues
======
scotty79
Is any software developer here surprised?

Documentation is never accurate. Sweeping changes in the sotware always lead
to unexpected problems.

------
igravious
multiple sources posted, this is the most upvoted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16107555)

